# Possible to send images/pictures in email body?



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2012)

*Possible to send images/pictures in email body? [GMail- Solved, YMail- ??]*

Trying it for long, uploaded a pic to tinypic, and copied all the links and pasted, but in email they all show as a link or attachment sometimes.
But what i want is to show the picture in the email body, but not as an attachment. Is that possible? I use YMail mainly, gmail too.
Google showed some results like, mail.com etc, but I am unsure.
Also is a PC browser must for that, I'd like to have it in my mobile too.

Thanks in advance.

PS- The simple and easy way always gets my preference, if there is any.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 2, 2012)

Compose the email in html format and paste the html code of that pic in the email body.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 2, 2012)

if u r using Google Chrome, u can also paste the image at the desired location in the email from the clipboard using Control-V..
but make sure rich text editing is turned on in the Gmail message


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> Compose the email in html format and paste the html code of that pic in the email body.


How do i do that sir?


pulkitpopli2004 said:


> if u r using Google Chrome, u can also paste the image at the desired location in the email from the clipboard using Control-V..
> but make sure rich text editing is turned on in the Gmail message


Gotcha. It's so easy in GMail then. Wish the same worked in Yahoo!
Thanks.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 2, 2012)

u can drag & drop the image file in mail body in gmail...

so u can download all the images in HDD & drag them


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> u can drag & drop the image file in mail body in gmail...
> 
> so u can download all the images in HDD & drag them


Yea pal, I tested that, it works just easy.
But the thing is I need it on Yahoo mail the most.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 2, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Yea pal, I tested that, it works just easy.
> But the thing is I need it on Yahoo mail the most.



then send the mail from gmail to yahoo


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 2, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> How do i do that sir?



how to email pictures with yahoo - YouTube

I just smacked my colleagues head with a punching machine reading your salutation 'Sir'


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> how to email pictures with yahoo - YouTube
> 
> I just smacked my colleagues head with a punching machine reading your salutation 'Sir'


Well that's how i send photos as an attachment, but i wanted to know how to send it merged with the body, in YMail! I think you misunderstood me.


----------

